# Finck Cigar Company



## Justso (Dec 12, 1997)

Anyone ever heard of the Finck Cigar Company? Any comments? 
I was told about them from a friend who swears by them, although, judging by his taste, that could mean that they are El Dogo Turdos.

Any comments would be greatly appreciated.

-Justin


----------



## 1REBEL (Jun 13, 2002)

Back before I 'discovered' Cuban cigars, I ordered some cigars from them. Never again as they're high on pricing of the major brands and their in-house cigars are suspect at best.

Dan

Fast Smoker--12.532 sec. in the 1/4 [email protected] F150 Lightning Truck


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

[updated:LAST EDITED ON Oct-29-02 AT 11:46 AM (CDT)]Weel since I do live where they are made, I do have some of these. The one's I have are their Martinez y cia 1959 Havana Blend Delacados(corona). They claim to have Cuban filler from 1959. Not to bad for a machine made, but not a cigar I will be buying again. they cost me like a $1.80 a piece, not too bad! Here is their web address : [http://www.finckcigarcompany.com/finck/]

I know I had it at one time, but can't find it, so send me your addy, I will have a couple of these out to you today...

Jack


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

I don't care for their cigars and the prices to go with them. 

I did take advantage of a pipe tobacco special they had once. 

Just my $.02


----------



## Justso (Dec 12, 1997)

[updated:LAST EDITED ON Nov-02-02 AT 08:07 PM (CDT)]Pyro,

Forgive me, but I'm a little leery of a cigar site that sells beef jerky..

-Justin


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

Justin....Don't mind us Texans, we sell beef jerky everywhere!!!!


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

>Pyro, 
>
>Forgive me, but I'm a little leery of a cigar site that 
>sells beef jerky.. 
>
>-Justin 

Justin, I am lost, I don't care for them either.....I only purchased once from there.

OPT


----------



## Justso (Dec 12, 1997)

Pyro,

Yeah, I was just making a point. Sorry for the misleading post..

-Justin


----------



## Breaddrink (Jan 1, 2000)

*RE: opinions on leaving the plastic on or off?*


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Information not available.
Thank You
Customer Service
----- Original Message ----- 
From: 
To: [email protected] 
Sent: Thursday, February 03, 2005 9:21 PM
Subject: Havana Blends

What percentage of the filler in the Havana Blends is actually Cuban Grown?
Thanks,


----------



## Quixote (Oct 27, 2003)

I'm always looking for something new, so a few months ago, I ordered a sampler that had 2 each of 5 of their house brands. They were all at least "Good",with the exception of the cut-filler perfecto. The wrapper, though it appeared to be a real tobacco leaf, felt, well... slimy after lighting it. And not in a good way.

I have to say, the jury is out on their Finck's Commerce line. The first of the 2 I tried was absolutely one of the best mild cigars I have ever had. It had a creamy, mellow, smoothness that was amazing and even an hour after I finished the stick, left a great taste on the pallette. The second one I tried a week later, eh... it was okay, but not great. I'd have to sample a few more to decide which was more representative of the line and other smokes have been on a higher priority for my box purchases since then.


-Quixote

(Oh yeah, my wife is from Texas, so I had to agree to order jerky to get my 
sampler. It was pretty freakin' good, just that the portions were a bit small for the $$.)

-Q


----------



## Seattle Rebel (Sep 25, 2016)

*Finck's 1893 Vintage versus Finck's 1893*

Tried both the Finck's 1893 and the 1893 Vintage. Both Toro sized. The 1893 Vintage is not a bad smoke. Nice looking wrapper, but the cigar is rolled just a little too tight, which makes for a not-so-smooth draw. Altogether, though, it is a good tasting cigar, and burns evenly to the end. It has a tough Vitamin N punch that sneaks up on you and hammers you in the gut. Decent cigar for the money - you cannot go wrong.

The 1893 is a different matter. Sort of a unidentified harsh taste that does not improve as it burns down - similar to tobacco that's still green. And it burns down unevenly - constantly canoeing. Even if it cost less, it is not worth it. A total disappointment.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Smoked a few of these years ago....the glowing endorsement that they aren't "that bad" always make me chuckle. Like saying I didn't throw up as much as I thought I would.


----------



## Vallac (Jul 16, 2016)

Cant say I've ever heard of them and from the general replies for all of you it sounds like I am not missing out on anything


----------

